# Automatización de un hogar



## omega (Ago 28, 2008)

hola

Necesito ayuda con un proyecto para la escuela. El cual se basa en la automatización de una casa unifamiliar. 

En principio necesito ayuda con el control de la luz del living la cual quiero graduar su intensidad en función de la luz natural(sol) es decir que cuando la luz natural sea intensa la luz artificial este apagada y mientras la luz natural disminuye la luz artificial aumenta.

También necesitaría que me aconsejaran como hacer que el agua del lavamanos salga cuando yo pongo las manos debajo de la canilla.

y si pueden darme alguna idea mas se los voy a agradecer...


Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 28, 2008)

Prueba poniendo la LDR en paralelo con el condensador de 100nF.






Para el grifo puedes utilizar un sistema de infrarrojos reflexivo. Visita la pagina
http://www.x-robotics.com/sensores.htm#infrarrojos


----------



## stevenson (Ago 28, 2008)

tal vez un circuito de luz nocturna automatica te sirva, su construccion es bastanste sensilla 
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news25/nota01.htm


----------



## omega (Ago 28, 2008)

pepechip:  me interesaria si me podrias explicar un pocquito mas sobre el esquema que pusiste.

stevenson: lo que me pusiste me serviria para la iluminacion del jardin. Pero en la casa presiso otra cosa presiso que se gradue la luz artificial en funcion de la intencidad de la luz natural.

desde ya muchas gracias a los dos por sus respuestas....


----------



## pepechip (Ago 29, 2008)

ese esquema lo saque de la web de pablin
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/atenpote/index.htm

Es un circuito por regulacion de disparo por angulo de fase. 
Si bajando la resistencia del potenciometro aumenta la intensindad de la bombilla, poniendo en el otro estremo la ldr crearas un divisor de tension de forma que al incidir mayor cantidad de luz sobre esta provocara que parte de la corriente que proporciona el potenciometro se valla por la ldr en lugar de llegar a la puerta del triac.


----------



## itvboy (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola, una sugerencia para tu red domotica.

     Los diferentes automatismos de tu casa los puedes controlar mediante pics interconectados en una red RS-485 Half duplex con protocolo abierto (MODBUS o X10) yo me inclino por el modbus porque lo eh utilizado en la industria conectando muchos esclavos y no se cae, ademas que es muy barato hacer estos minicerebros. Un cerebro modbus para conectar un actuador o sensor lleva..

PIC12C508A (o el que gustes)(aqui va el modbus)
MAX485        (Nos brinda el RS-485 Half duplex)
7805   (Tu regulador de voltaje) 
y los clasicos componentes, capacitores resistencias etc.

Te aseguro que sale muy barato, tu red completa para tu casa te saldria en menos de 100 dolares.
Claro si usas pics caros (PIC18F) en ves del economico (12C508/9) te gastas 10 dolares solo en un pic y nunca llegas a utilizar todo el poder del PIC18F.

Y el software gestor (HMI en la industria) lo programas en tu PC.

Suerte con tu proyecto.

P.D. Los principiantes creen que hay que utilizar la ultima tecnologia para hacer algo, cuando los componentes mas sencillos y baratos sirven bien, lo comento por el pic, igual lo comento por la PC, no necesitas una PC de ultima generacion, te aseguro que yo lo resuelvo bien con una PC Pentim 1, con windows 95. y utilizando interfaces 3D con DirectX 1.0

Te deseo exito con tu proyecto.
Mis sugerencias son solo mi alcance, aqui en el foro debe haber gente con mayor conocimiento del tema.


----------



## javielchispas (Sep 11, 2008)

El grifo:

http://www.roca.es/contents/catsani/home.htm?ime=esp&iid=sp

( grifería / electrónica )


----------

